# [V] Tomb Raider (2013) OVP, Tomb Raider (2013) DVD Leerbox



## svd (5. März 2013)

Hallo,

die Kurzvariante der Vorgeschichte: Habe "Tomb Raider (2013)" zweimal vorbestellt, kann's nur einmal brauchen.
Mein Spiel zieht in das Steelbook um, daher wird auch eine DVD Leerhülle frei.

Das vollständige "Tomb Raider (2013)" wird ein Bestandteil aus der "Collector's Edition" sein, ist selbstverständlich neu und versiegelt, kommt allerdings erst morgen (hoffentlich) an. (Amazon ist, beim Versand nach Österreich, immer einen Tag hinten. Miese Schwammlutscher.)

Natürlich wird dem Spiel noch der "Explorer DLC" aus der Vorbestellaktion beiliegen. Der Käufer wird einen 1:1 copy/paste Auszug
der e-mail erhalten, um etwaige Tippfehler auszuschließen.

Der Preis für "Tomb Raider" (2013) + Explorer DLC ist €45, zzgl. €1,50 für den unversicherten Versand in einer Luftpolstertasche, was eine Gesamtsumme von *€46,50* ausmacht.


Die "Tomb Raider (2013)" *Leerbox*, "leer" wie in "ohne Inhalt", stammt von einer PEGI Version des Spieles.
(Hab's halt geöffnet, damit ich schon heute spielen kann. Eigentlich. Warte schon eine Ewigkeit, bis der Day 1 Patch geladen ist! *grml*)
Evtl. ist sie für Steamkäufer interessant, welche ihr Backup in einer hübschen Schachtel im Regal aufbewahren wollen.

Der Preis dafür liegt bei €2, zzgl. €1,50 für den Versand, in Summe also *€3,50*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Zahlung erfolgt entweder per Überweisung auf ein österreichisches Bankkonto, oder PayPal.
Versandt wird, sofern möglich, noch am selben, spätestens am folgenden Werktag.
Ernstgemeinte Anfragen werden gern per PN entgegengenommen.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2013)

auf jedenfall mal daumen hoch für das Bild


----------



## svd (7. März 2013)

So, ich editiere den Startpost nicht, damit nocht zu viel Verwirrung reinkommt. Es ist da. Endlich.

Das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte also euch gehören. 


Tomb Raider 2013, OVP, frisch aus der Collector's Edition
der Amazon Vorbesteller Code für den Explorer DLC
vermutlich liegt dem Spiel sogar noch das "Hitman: Absolution Weapon Pack" für den Multi-Player Part dabei (zumindest in den Unboxing Videos, die auch das Spiel geöffnet haben)

Der Preis, zur Erinnerung, *€46,50*. Finde das in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, doppelt bestellt. 
Ich sehe es aber nicht ein, mit Verlust auszusteigen. Deshalb Einkaufspreis plus billigster Versand.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Der Preis, zur Erinnerung, *€46,50*. Finde das in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, doppelt bestellt.
> Ich sehe es aber nicht ein, mit Verlust auszusteigen. Deshalb Einkaufspreis plus billigster Versand.


 
Ich verstehe dich. Aber schicks doch zurück an Amazon.
Zu dem Preis wirds dir nämlich wohl kaum jemand abkaufen. Erst Recht nicht da die Tomb Raider Keys aktuell regelrecht verramscht werden (um die 20-25€) im Netz.


----------



## svd (8. März 2013)

Ja, wenn es ein reiner Key gewesen wäre, hätte ich den auch für 20 hergegeben.

Zurückschicken an Amazon geht nicht, weil das Spiel die Bundle Version aus der Collector's Edition ist (die werd ich behalten.  )
Aufgemacht hab ich eben eine PEGI Version von hier, die eben diese 45€ gekostet hat...

Naja, falls jemand vorgehabt hätte, das Spiel vom Saturn oder MM zu holen, aber nicht mehr die Möglichkeit existierte, DLC dazuzubekommen... hier wär se halt. Kostet ja nur die Versandkosten mehr. 
(Sonst wird's halt wohl oder übel ein Oster- oder Geburtstagsgeschenk.)


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. März 2013)

Achso, alles klar. 
Vielleicht findest du ja doch irgendwo jemanden der die Retail-Version haben will und es dir dafür abnimmt. 
Aber ich schätze die Chance eher gering ein. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## svd (22. März 2013)

So, kleines Update. Es gibt jetzt noch zwei Codes für je einen Multiplayer Skin aus dem Strategy Guide dazu.

Somit setzt sich das Paket nun so zusammen:


Tomb Raider Retail, OVP
vermutlich Hitman Absolution Weapon Pack DLC
Scavenger Executioner und Scavenger Scout DLC

Der Preis reduziert sich ein sehr kleines bisschen auf 25€ inkl.


----------



## svd (9. April 2013)

Magnus Maulwurftötersson hat noch mehr Zeugs.

"*Prey*" (2006)

Prey ist schon weg. 


"*Boy of Silence*"

Der perfekte Wächter fürs Regal. Okay, stimmt nicht, sie sind sehr leicht zu umgehen. Wer trotzdem einen mag, kann ihn für 22€ inkl. sein Eigen nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2013)

"*Kane & Lynch: Dead Men*"

Mist, hab das noch immer doppelt hier liegen. Ist die Pyramidenversion in der Schachtel, auch 6€ inkl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2013)

Gibt's hier zufällig Leute, die Prozessoren sammeln?

Hätte hier folgende Modelle, welche, für den Betrag der Versandkosten, auf die Reise gingen:


Intel Pentium MMX 233MHz (Sockel 7)
AMD Sempron 2400+ (Sockel A)
AMD XP-m 2500+ (Sockel A)
Intel Celeron 440 (Sockel 775)

Die Prozessoren haben auch ein neues Gehäuse gefunden.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2013)

Ist Prey noch zu haben?


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, ist noch da.


----------



## svd (30. September 2013)

So, angeboten wird heute ein Steam Key für "Batman: Arkham Origins". 
Der Code stammt aus der nvidia Aktion beim Kauf einer GTX Grafikkarte. 
Vorgestellt habe ich mir 30€.


----------



## Kreon (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Threadtitel passt noch nicht.


----------



## svd (1. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich den selber ändern? Sonst mach ich später einen neuen Thread auf. AO ist eh noch nicht erschienen.


----------

